
Prison labour is a billion-dollar industry, with uncertain returns for inmates - paulpauper
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2017/03/16/prison-labour-is-a-billion-dollar-industry-with-uncertain-returns-for-inmates
======
Fjolsvith
I had a prison friend who researched up all the techniques and materials used
by the great art masters, and started producing paintings and sending them out
to his mother. They sold for thousands apiece.

